# Könntest du mir vielleicht helfen? / Möchtest du vielleicht einen Kaffee?



## Narzis

Hallo!
Mich interessiert gerne, was ist hier "vielleicht" als Wortart:
Könntest du mir vielleicht helfen?
Möchtest du vielleicht einen Kaffee?
Danke 
LG


----------



## Kajjo

In deinen Beispielsätzen ist "vielleicht" eine Partikel, genauer eine Modalpartikel (engl. _flavour particle_).

In anderen Sätzen kann "vielleicht" auch als Adverb auftreten.


----------



## Narzis

Wie? Im Duden steht, dass "vielleicht" als Partikel andere Bedeutungen hat.


----------



## Kajjo

Die Kernbedeutung ist sehr ähnlich, die Verwendung und Konnotation verschieden.

Der Duden hat zwei Einträge für Adverb und Partikel.

vielleicht
vielleicht


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Kajjo said:


> In deinen Beispielsätzen ist "vielleicht" eine Partikel, genauer eine Modalpartikel (engl. _flavour particle_).
> 
> In anderen Sätzen kann "vielleicht" auch als Adverb auftreten.


Ich bin mir da nicht sicher. Vielleicht ist es hier doch ein Adverb. Es mutet wie eine Partikel an, weil es ein Füllwort ist, das man weglassen könnte. Andererseits könnte man es durch ›möglicherweise‹ ersetzen, und das ist keine Partikel. Der entstehende Satz ist zugegebenermaßen nicht elegant, aber falsch ist er auch nicht, oder?

_Könntest du mir möglicherweise helfen?_

Ich tippe also eher auf Adverb. Man könnte es vielleicht als Höflichkeitsfloskel bezeichnen.


----------



## Kajjo

Ja, aber das ändert doch den Inhalt frappierend.

So, wie ich die sehr idiomatischen Sätze betonen und aussprechen würde, ist es eindeutig eine Modalpartikel. Ob eine Möglichkeit besteht, ist doch gar nicht gemeint. Es ist einfach nur ein unbetontes Füllwort.

Wenn ich ein bettelendes Eichhörnchen sehe und du fragst "Vielleicht möchte es eine Rosine?", dann ist es ein Adverb und es geht wirklich um die Möglichkeit.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

DeepL spuckt u. a. aus:
_Could you possibly help me?_*
Im Englischen gibt es aber keine Modalpartikeln.
* Siehe auch hier: could you possibly



Kajjo said:


> Ja, aber das ändert doch den Inhalt frappierend.


Das glaube ich nicht.


----------



## Kajjo

Beispiel für Modalpartikel von Grammis

_Findest du das (denn) vielleicht schön?_

Grammis gibt die Hilfe: "Modalpartikel sind nicht durch W-Fragen erfragbar."

_Wie findest du das? Schön. Aber nicht: vielleicht / vielleicht schön_

Übertragen auf unseren Fall:

_Könntest du mir vielleicht helfen?_

Da fällt mir keine W-Frage ein. 

ANDERE SEITEN

Beispiele für Modalpartikel von Easy-deutsch

_"Ist das vielleicht ein Ufo?"
"Das ist vielleicht eine Scheiße"._

Beispiel für Modalpartikel von Dialog-Wien:

_Das war vielleicht ein Chaos!_


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Ich habe jetzt auch bei DWDS nachgeschaut:
Adverb, das partikelhaft verwendet werden kann:
DWDS – Digitales Wörterbuch der deutschen Sprache


> 3. umgangssprachlich
> Grammatik: *partikelhaft*
> a) höflich ohne eigentliche Bedeutung; intensivierend; dient zur Umschreibung einer Bitte, Frage   wenn es dir, Ihnen recht ist, nichts ausmacht
> Beispiele:
> vielleicht bist du so gut und hilfst mir dabei?
> vielleicht könnten Sie so freundlich sein, sind Sie so freundlich, das für mich zu erledigen?
> würden Sie mir vielleicht sagen, ob ...?
> darf ich dir vielleicht etwas zu trinken anbieten?


Also geht es bei dieser Verwendung wohl doch sehr stark in Richtung Modalpartikel (DWDS sagt: „ohne eigentliche Bedeutung“, s. o.), auch wenn ganz oben ›Adverb‹ als Wortart angegeben ist.


----------



## Narzis

Ja, ich habe die beiden Definitionen gelesen und weiß, dass man auch keine Partikeln erfragen kann, aber ist es vielleicht merkwürdig, dass diese Bedeutung nicht überall steht?


----------



## Kajjo

Narzis said:


> aber ist es vielleicht merkwürdig, dass diese Bedeutung nicht überall steht?


Eigentlich nicht. Modalpartikel sind sehr schwer zu beschreiben und erst recht zu übersetzen. Nicht alle Grammatiken unterscheiden streng zwischen Adverb und Partikel.


----------



## Narzis

Ja, es fehlt mir schwer, da ich nicht weiß, ob ich es meinen Schülern erwähnen sollte, da bei den Wortbedeutungen zu "vielleicht" als Partikel gibt es die nicht.


----------



## Kajjo

Modalpartikel sind ein sehr wichtiges, aber auch ziemlich fortgeschrittenes Thema. Ab B1 sollte man die wichtigen Modalpartikel schon erwähnen und passives Verständnis fördern, ab B2 auch aktiv beherrschen.


----------



## JClaudeK

Schlabberlatz said:


> Also geht es bei dieser Verwendung wohl doch sehr stark in Richtung Modalpartikel (DWDS sagt: „ohne eigentliche Bedeutung“, s. o.)


 
Wichtig zur Unterscheidung ist mMn:  wird  "vielleicht" betont oder nicht? 



Narzis said:


> Könntest du mir vielleicht helfen?
> Möchtest du vielleicht einen Kaffee?


In diesen beiden Sätzen ist "vielleicht" unbetont, wird also partikelhaft verwendet. 

Dagegen in 


> Vielleicht (möglicherweise/ eventuell) könntest du mir  helfen?
> Vielleicht (möglicherweise) möchtest du  einen Kaffee?


wird "vielleicht" betont, ist also mMn. ein Adverb.


----------



## Narzis

Ja, das sehe ich auch so,aber in diesem Beispiel (dwds) steht "vielleicht" auch auf Position 1 und man sagt es ist partikelhaft. Das ist verwirrend.


----------



## Hutschi

> Vielleicht (möglicherweise/ eventuell) könntest du mir helfen?


Das hat normalerweise die Hauptbetonung auf "helfen", Nebenbetonung auf "könntest". (neutral)
Um es zu ironisieren, kann die Hauptbetonung auf "vielleicht" gelegt werden. Das drückt auch aus, dass man genervt ist. (Reaktion darauf, dass der andere nichts tut.)
Wenn die Hauptbetonung auf "könntest" liegt, würde ich mindestens "mal" einfügen. "Vielleicht (möglicherweise/ eventuell) könntest du mir mal helfen?" (Konnotation: "Warum hilfst du mir nicht? Hilf mir endlich."

Im Prinzip liegt auf "helfen" immer eine Betonung - mindestens eine Nebenbetonung.

Möglich ist auch Hauptbetonung auf "du". (Du statt andere.)

Im Prinzip ist es mündlich oder (außer in Briefen) Darstellung gesprochener Sprache. Hier spielen oft kleine Nuancen und der genaue Kontext eine große Rolle, das kann aber auch zu Missverständnissen führen.


----------



## bearded

''_Sie können mir vielleicht helfen_'' (Für mich ist 'vielleicht' hier klar ein Adverb)
''_Können Sie mir vielleicht helfen?_'' (Bleibt es hier noch Adverb oder wird es wirklich zur Partikel - nur dank der Wortstellung?)

Ich neige dazu, es in beiden Fällen als Adverb aufzufassen (allenfalls als ''partikelhaftes Adverb'' im zweiten Satz.)
Wenn ich nun die beiden obigen Sätze nacheinander ausspreche, so fällt es mir nicht leicht, je eine verschiedene Funktion  des Wortes zu erkennen/spüren.


----------



## Kajjo

''_Können Sie mir vielleicht helfen?_''

Hier ist "vielleicht" ganz klar eine Partikel, und zwar einfach nur der Höflichkeit halber. Es geht nicht um eine Wahrscheinlichkeit, sondern ist ein geradezu klassisches Füllwort aus Höflichkeit und völlig unbetont. Man müsste den Satz schon sehr bewusst ungewohnt betont sprechen, damit "vielleicht=möglicherweise" entsteht. Bei der Partikel schwingt diese Bedeutung allenfalls entfernt mit.

_"Sie können mir vielleicht helfen!_''

Letztlich verhält es sich hier genau gleich. Es ist leichter, den Satz so zu sprechen, dass "vielleicht=möglicherweise" entsteht, aber einfach nur ganz unbetont, normal gesprochen ist es auch eine Partikel und rein aus Höflichkeit ergänzt.

_"Vielleicht können Sie mir helfen!_

Mit typischer deutlicher Betonung auf "vielleicht" (und ggf. ganz kurzer Pause danach) ist es dann das Adverb mit der Wahrscheinlichkeitsbedeutung.



bearded said:


> allenfalls als ''partikelhaftes Adverb''


Na ja, die Unterscheidung Adverb und Partikel ergibt meines Erachtens schon Sinn. Ob man Adverbien, die auch als Partikel auftreten, dann einfach Partikel nennt oder in der entsprechenden Funktion nur partikelhaftes Adverb, ändert für mich nichts am Inhalt. Beide Ausdrücke sind für mich in Ordnung, aber Adverb vs. Partikel empfinde ich als schön geradlinig.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Ich würde einen Unterschied machen zwischen 3. a) im DWDS und 3. b) und c).
a)  höflich ohne eigentliche Bedeutung; intensivierend; dient zur Umschreibung einer Bitte, Frage   wenn es dir, Ihnen recht ist, nichts ausmacht
Bsp. würden Sie mir vielleicht sagen, ob ...?
b) unterstreicht eine energische Forderung   gefälligst, ich erwarte, dass …
Bsp. vielleicht benimmst du dich jetzt anständig!
c) gibt einer Aussage, Behauptung Nachdruck   wirklich, aber
Bsp. der hat vielleicht einen Unsinn geredet!

Bei a) kann man es noch als "possibly" ins Englische übersetzen, und im Englischen gibt es eigentlich keine Modalpartikeln, s. o. #7. Es hat letztlich auch noch die Bedeutung ›möglicherweise‹ – allerdings ist es ein überflüssiges Füllwort, da die Aussage ›Möglichkeit‹ schon in der Frage steckt: _Könntest du mir helfen? _– wenn es möglich ist, lautet die Antwort (hoffentlich) _Ja_, wenn es nicht möglich ist, wird normalerweise mit _Nein_ geantwortet.

Ganz anders ist es bei c). Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass man das direkt ins Englische übersetzen könnte. Bei c) ist ›vielleicht‹ eindeutig eine Partikel.

b) könnte man wahrscheinlich zumindest sinngemäß unter Verwendung von "possibly" ins Englische übersetzen – indem man sozusagen Richtung a) geht und es als Frage formuliert: _Could you possibly behave youself now!_
Ich glaube, dass b) partikelhafter als a) ist, aber nicht so komplett partikelhaft wie c).



Kajjo said:


> Man müsste den Satz schon sehr bewusst ungewohnt betont sprechen, damit "vielleicht=möglicherweise" entsteht.


Dass eine Betonung überhaupt irgendwie möglich ist, deutet darauf hin, dass es wohl keine reine Modalpartikel ist. Wenn man Wörter wie ›denn‹, ›ja‹ oder ›doch‹ als Modalpartikeln verwendet, ist eine Betonung gar nicht möglich. Das gleiche gilt für 3 c): _der hat vielleicht einen Unsinn geredet!_ – hier kann man ›vielleicht‹ nicht betonen. Es ist da, wie schon gesagt, eindeutig eine Partikel.



bearded said:


> ''Können Sie mir vielleicht helfen?''
> […]
> allenfalls als ''partikelhaftes Adverb'' im zweiten Satz.


Das sehe ich als passende Bezeichnung an.


Schlabberlatz said:


> Adverb, das partikelhaft verwendet werden kann:


----------



## Narzis

Danke an alle!
Was ist vielleicht  auf Position 1 hier in diesem Sätzen; was für eine Partikel bzw. ein Adverb:
Vielleicht möchtest du einen Kaffee?
Vielleicht könntest du mir helfen?


----------



## διαφορετικός

Narzis said:


> Was ist vielleicht auf Position 1 hier in diesem Sätzen; was für eine Partikel bzw. ein Adverb:
> Vielleicht möchtest du einen Kaffee?
> Vielleicht könntest du mir helfen?


Diese beiden Sätze haben (ohne weiteren Kontext) keine klare Bedeutung. Das Fragezeichen passt nicht dazu, wenn "vielleicht" am Anfang steht. Daher kann wohl auch niemand die Funktion von "vielleicht" in diesen Sätzen beurteilen.


----------



## Narzis

Bei den Beispielsätzen im DWDS ist auch ein Fragezeichen da.


----------



## Hutschi

διαφορετικός said:


> Das Fragezeichen passt nicht dazu, wenn "vielleicht" am Anfang steht.


Wirklich nicht?
Vielleicht könntest Du mir hier auf die Sprünge helfen?


----------



## Narzis

Modaladverb oder Satzadverb?


----------



## διαφορετικός

Hutschi said:


> Wirklich nicht?
> Vielleicht könntest Du mir hier auf die Sprünge helfen?


Schon klar, manchmal hört oder liest man solche Sätze, aber ich finde sie zweideutig. Es ist mir im Einzelfall nicht immer klar, ob Zweifel/Vermutung oder Höflichkeit gemeint ist.


----------



## Hutschi

διαφορετικός said:


> Es ist mir im Einzelfall nicht immer klar, ob Zweifel/Vermutung oder Höflichkeit gemeint ist.


Das ist besonders schriftlich der Fall. Mündlich hilft meist der Kontext und die Intonation. Aber es kann zu Missverständnissen führen. Ein Drittes: Ist es ernst oder ironisch?

Wenn Du von Kooperation ausgehst, ist "Vielleicht könntest Du mir hier auf die Sprünge helfen?" eine höfliche Bitte.
Dabei helfen auch die zusätzlichen Partikel.

Es kann aber auch Ironie bis hin zum Sarkasmus sein. (z.B.: Du hast mir bis jetzt nicht geholfen, Es wird Zeit.)

---
Das zusätzliche "mir"  in "Vielleicht könntest Du mir hier auf die Sprünge helfen?" habe ich eingefügt, um zu zeigen, dass kein Sarkasmus gemeint ist.

---
Die Ironie- bzw. Sarkasmuseigenschaft ist vor allem dann vorhanden, wenn die Umgebung eher "feindselig" ist.
Sie wird durch Partikel wie "endlich mal" verstärkt.

"Vielleicht könntest Du mir endlich mal auf die Sprünge helfen?"

---

Die Sätze können in E-Mails und Foren besonders leicht missverstanden werden. Das liegt daran, dass zeitliche Lücken da sind.
Meine frühere Chefin war mal ganz aufgebracht. Sie zeigte mir eine solche E-Mail und ich sagte ihr sinngemäß: Lese es mal freundlich. Dann war sie erleichtert. Das ganze erhielt einen neuen Sinn.


----------



## berndf

διαφορετικός said:


> Diese beiden Sätze haben (ohne weiteren Kontext) keine klare Bedeutung.


Das ist ja gerade der Trick: Solche Sätze kommen eben nur in eindeutige Kontexten vor. Der Satz _Vielleicht möchtest du einen Kaffee?_ ist aber eher unwahrscheinlich. Die übliche Satzstellung wäre _Möchtest du vielleicht einen Kaffee?_ Das _vielleicht _würde man normalerweise nur an die erste Stelle rücken lassen, um Kaffee als Alternativangebot zu betonen. Dann würde aber zusätzlich noch ein Abtönungspartikel hinzutreten: _Vielleicht möchtest du ja einen Kaffee [statt Tee]?_


----------



## Kajjo

Schlabberlatz said:


> dass es wohl keine reine Modalpartikel ist. Wenn man Wörter wie ›denn‹, ›ja‹ oder ›doch‹ als Modalpartikeln verwendet, ist eine Betonung gar nicht möglich.


Das habe ich anders gemeint: Manche Wörter können als Adverbien oder als Partikel auftreten und "vielleicht" ist ein solches Wort. Natürlich hängt es daher stark von der Betonung ab, ob man das Wort als Adverb oder Partikel versteht. Das bedeutet doch nicht, dass es im Falle der Partikel "nicht rein" wäre.



Schlabberlatz said:


> _der hat vielleicht einen Unsinn geredet!_ – hier kann man ›vielleicht‹ nicht betonen. Es ist da, wie schon gesagt, eindeutig eine Partikel.


Doch, man kann es auch hier stark betonen, nur kann man keinen besonderen Sinn hineinbringen. Das wiederum liegt einfach nur am zufälligen Inhalt des Satzes, nicht an Adverb vs. Partikel. 



Hutschi said:


> Vielleicht könntest Du mir hier auf die Sprünge helfen?


Nicht super idiomatisch, aber eine Partikel. Es ist ja in solchen Sätzen typischerweise kein "möglicherweise" gemeint, oder? Es ist eher eine höfliche, abmildernde Aufforderung zu einer Antwort.



Kajjo said:


> Wenn ich ein bettelendes Eichhörnchen sehe und du fragst "Vielleicht möchte es eine Rosine?", dann ist es ein Adverb und es geht wirklich um die Möglichkeit.


Dieses Beispiel hatte ich selbst ja schon oben gegeben. Hier geht es wirklich um eine Möglichkeit.


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> Nicht super idiomatisch, aber eine Partikel. Es ist ja in solchen Sätzen typischerweise kein "möglicherweise" gemeint, oder? Es ist eher eine höfliche, abmildernde Aufforderung zu einer Antwort.


Ja, im Normalfall ist es eher eine höfliche, abmildernde Aufforderung zu einer Antwort.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Kajjo said:


> Das habe ich anders gemeint: Manche Wörter können als Adverbien oder als Partikel auftreten und "vielleicht" ist ein solches Wort. Natürlich hängt es daher stark von der Betonung ab, ob man das Wort als Adverb oder Partikel versteht. Das bedeutet doch nicht, dass es im Falle der Partikel "nicht rein" wäre.


Nun ja, auch reine Adverbien können unbetont sein. Daraus folgt nicht zwangsläufig, dass es sich dann um Partikeln handelt.



Kajjo said:


> Doch, man kann es auch hier stark betonen, nur kann man keinen besonderen Sinn hineinbringen. Das wiederum liegt einfach nur am zufälligen Inhalt des Satzes, nicht an Adverb vs. Partikel.


Sehe ich anders. Eine starke Betonung ist bei dem Beispielsatz nur möglich, wenn man den Satz absichtlich falsch aussprechen möchte.


----------



## Narzis

Kann jemand vielleicht auf meine Frage antworten?


----------



## Kajjo

Es wurde eigentlich darauf geantwortet: Beide Sätze sind nicht sonderlich idiomatisch, so dass eine Zuordnung schwer fällt. Ich tendiere zu Partikeln, aber ohne sinnvollen Kontext und Betonung kann man es nicht abschließend entscheiden.


----------



## Narzis

Kann es eine Partikel sein, wenn es auf Position 1 steht?
Falls es ein Adverb ist, ist es ein Modal- oder ein Satzadverb?


----------

